# App "pulse news" en français ?



## Cédric74 (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, Je viens d'installer l'app Pulse news qui est paramétré avec des sources en anglais. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment installer des flux français ?


----------



## MJF (7 Janvier 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Bonjour, Je viens d'installer l'app Pulse news qui est paramétré avec des sources en anglais. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment installer des flux français ?



très simple, voici en image ce qu'il faut faire....


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Janvier 2012)

Parfait merci.


----------



## darkiller10 (30 Septembre 2012)

Salut à vous deux,

Pourriez partager de nouveau la solution pour mettre Pulse News en français ?
Les images du "tuto" me sont données comme impossible ! 

Merci


----------



## hollowdeadoss (30 Septembre 2012)

Effectivement ça serait pas mal  

Sinon pour la lecture de flux RSS perso j'aime beaucoup Flipboard et Feedly. 
Le dernier a d'ailleurs eu une MAJ très sympa


----------



## darkiller10 (30 Septembre 2012)

J'utilise également Flipboard qui est très beau et bien foutu, mais je ne le trouve pas pratique. Il classe les sites un à un, et on ne peut pas lire sous forme de flux. C'est à dire toutes les informations qui m'interesse par date de publication récente -> ancienne.
Ou ça existe, mais je n'ai pas trouvé 

J'essaierai Feedly alors ;-) Merci !


----------



## hollowdeadoss (1 Octobre 2012)

darkiller10 a dit:


> J'utilise également Flipboard qui est très beau et bien foutu, mais je ne le trouve pas pratique. Il classe les sites un à un, et on ne peut pas lire sous forme de flux. C'est à dire toutes les informations qui m'interesse par date de publication récente -> ancienne.
> Ou ça existe, mais je n'ai pas trouvé
> 
> J'essaierai Feedly alors ;-) Merci !



Feedly est vraiment sympa surtout si tu utilise le Reader de google. Ca synchronise automatiquement les flux lus sur ton application au niveau de ton reader sur ordinateur. 

Permet également de mettre en favori, etc. 

Vraiment sympa et plus joli qu'avant (se rapproche un poil de flipboard niveau ergonomie même si pas aussi beau). 

A essayer!


----------

